# Google- Dr. Roach: Nuts slow down the digestive tract - Victoria Times Colonist



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Dr. Roach: Nuts slow down the digestive tract*
*Victoria Times Colonist*
Dear Dr.Roach: I have *irritable bowel syndrome*, and my colon typically goes â€œ90 miles an hour.â€ I have been eating more walnuts. Since walnuts slow down your digestion, is it possible that they have helped my *IBS*? I am tolerating this diet extremely *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

